# Model Number?



## cbsaint (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey, all. Newbie here with a first post. I just picked up an old Craftsman lawn tractor for $100. It runs and cuts, but I know it could run and cut BETTER with some TLC. Of course the first step is to figure out exactly what I have, so I can get parts lists and maybe a service manual. But for the life of me, I can't find the model number anywhere on the unit.

According to the Sears website, it might be under the gearshift, under the seat, or somewhere on the transmission or a motor mount. I've checked the first two and poked around as much as I can looking for the third, without actually disassembling anything yet or getting underneath it.

What I have is a silver Sears Craftsman 11hp tractor with a 40" rear discharge deck and 6-speed. There doesn't seem to be any other markings that are plainly visible. Can anyone give me some more detailed advice to help me hunt down the model number? I find it rather silly that Sears would put the plate somewhere that you had to dismantle the tractor to get the model number so you can buy the manual to learn how to dismantle the tractor. Am I looking top-down for the number, or will I have to get down underneath and look for it from below?

Any help is appreciated. I'll hopefully post a pic later today.

Also, while I'm trying to get my hands on documentation, is there any special requirement for motor oil? I'm sure a good oil change will do wonders in the short term.


----------



## cbsaint (Sep 12, 2008)

*model # found*

Well, I dismantled most of the sheet metal to give this beast a power wash. About an hour into the procedure, I glanced back over my shoulder, and there was the model/serial # plate, staring me in the face. How did I miss it before?!?

Anyway, it's 502.255752. If anyone has a user or shop manual for this, or knows where to get one, please let me know.

P.S. I think the air filter is original. I took it out and started the tractor up with the whole airbox removed. It ran 10 times better. Off to Sears now to see if they have a replacement in stock.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum cdsaint! 

I have always thought the rear discharge decks were great for high/thick grass to prevent clumping. Let us know how it works for you. 

I checked on the Sears website for a manual and it says its discontinued. There are several other pages on the parts section which shows several different diagrams along with the parts they carry. 

Andy


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

A 502.xxxxxx is a Murray built mower.

Engine should be a Briggs 253707 Type 0201-01.

The engine Code will be DOM of the engine, but would also likely be a few months older than the mower.

YYMMDDzz

Many of the Sears PN's are probably the Murray#'s too.


----------



## cbsaint (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I see that Sears no longer sells the foam air cleaner, or the muffler, or the <insert most any part here>. I found one web site that has the filters, but charges $6 shipping on an $8 part. Any thoughts on where to get one? Has anyone tried removing the airbox entirely and going with a K&N filter? The K&N breathes more, but with an added pre-filter to deal with the dusty conditions, I don't think re-tuning the carb would be much of a problem. I don't mind paying more for a better product, I just hate overpaying for shipping.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I don't see why you couldn't change over to an aftermarket air cleaner. Lots of people have done it. You're right the engine will breathe better. I would love to see how you get it done.

Andy


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

The engine is BRIGGS! You don't need Sears for any engine parts!

I suggest downloading the proper IPL for your engine from the Briggs website, since they list 4 different air filters for that engine.

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/maint_repair/manual_and_more/

Your local Briggs dealer can probably sell it to you cheaper, since you don't pay S&H.


----------



## cbsaint (Sep 12, 2008)

As it turns out, the local Hardware Store is a B&S dealer, and they had the air filter in stock. Lucky me! I'd much rather support a local shop than a big box store anyway.


----------

